# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλείται ο ενισχυτής Lo Boy EL84 P-P

## toliis69

Πωλείται ο ενισχυτής που παρουσιάστηκε εδώ: https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80877

Οι λυχνίες δεν έχουν πάνω απο 30 ώρες λειτουργίας . Τιμή 500 ευρώ.

----------

